# Weekly Sundown Night Skiing Gathering: 2008-09



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

I started a similar [thread="19241"]thread in May[/thread] last year, so what the hell. This is one of the things I miss most about the season. Feel free to share any highlights from last year here.

Do Wednesday nights look good again for everyone next season?


----------



## severine (May 16, 2008)

Honestly, Greg, I have no idea what to expect next season.  But your effort is to be commended.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 16, 2008)

Highlight had to be that Friday night when it dumped and Temptor just opened.  Tons of snow and good company.  The lowlight of the evening Marc.  Espcially after he broke my brake and cut me off.


Wed. should work.  Sliding day if the conditions warrant it.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Highlight had to be that Friday night when it dumped and Temptor just opened.  Tons of snow and good company.  The lowlight of the evening Marc.  Espcially after he broke my brake and cut me off.



Agreed on both fronts.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Highlight had to be that Friday night when it dumped and Temptor just opened.  Tons of snow and good company.  The lowlight of the evening Marc.  Espcially after he broke my brake and cut me off.
> 
> 
> Wed. should work.  Sliding day if the conditions warrant it.



That was a pretty sweet night! On the flight back from A-Basin last week Randi and I were talking about our top 5 ski days of the year. That snowy night on the temptor bumps made the list at #5.

Wed. night should work for Randi and I

Tim

PS - Greg, we skied a REALLY steep bump run off the Palivinchi lift at A-Basin called.......................................wait for it......................................RADICAL. As soon as we saw the trail sign we both laughed and thought of you.


----------



## severine (May 18, 2008)

Where's your TR and video, BTW?


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Where's your TR and video, BTW?



It is a work in progress.:roll:


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> PS - Greg, we skied a REALLY steep bump run off the Palivinchi lift at A-Basin called.......................................wait for it......................................RADICAL. As soon as we saw the trail sign we both laughed and thought of you.



Sweet! See? It's catching on! :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It is a work in progress.:roll:



You could always make the video yourself you know... :idea:


----------



## MR. evil (May 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You could always make the video yourself you know... :idea:



But if I made it, it would suck


----------



## Beetlenut (May 30, 2008)

I should be good for a few Wednesday nights. Hopefully more than two this year.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like they're pushing to be open until 4/4/09:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=354

That's cool.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

We're probably about 15 weeks out from these. Getting a bit psyched. Temps in the 40's this morning definitely gave me a bit of a ski jones boost.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> We're probably about 15 weeks out from these. Getting a bit psyched. Temps in the 40's this morning definitely gave me a bit of a ski jones boost.



By the time I left for work this morning it was in the mid 50s and felt great!  I have this thing about driving with my windows down as much as possible and this morning was no exception (I did eventually have to turn a little heat on though.  ).


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

WHEN DO WE GO!!!!   NOW NOW NOW!!!  

Wed. should be fine.  I'm hoping to do 1 or 2 days a week with the pass.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 20, 2008)

i've been dying for this to start since the sundown challenge.


temptor then gunbarrel.  I still cant believe it.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 20, 2008)

Have short poles, will travel! Looking forward to more dumps like that Friday night in Feb. Work schedule has changed, but should still be able to make some Wednesday nights.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Have short poles, will travel! Looking forward to more dumps like that Friday night in Feb. Work schedule has changed, but should still be able to make some Wednesday nights.



good man.  make it happen.


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> temptor then gunbarrel.  I still cant believe it.



Yup. Uh huh!  Once Gunny gets the love, there will be little need for me to travel except for powder days up North.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> i've been dying for this to start since the sundown challenge.
> 
> 
> temptor then gunbarrel.  I still cant believe it.




Im all amped up as well!!   Got the SD pass, and the airs are comming along great on the trampoline.  I just might suprise you guys this year and remain  upright!

steve


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm hoping I don't end up with a Wed night class for the Spring semester.  I have one for fall, but that semester ends in early December.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> By the time I left for work this morning it was in the mid 50s and felt great! * I have this thing about driving with my windows down as much as possible* and this morning was no exception (I did eventually have to turn a little heat on though.  ).



So what your saying is your pretty flatulent in the morning?


----------



## severine (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So what your saying is your pretty flatulent *in the morning*?


Try all the time...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So what your saying is your pretty flatulent in the morning?





severine said:


> Try all the time...



It's true, I am, but that's not the reason for having the windows down.  I can usually handle my own scent with no problems. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2008)

<3 Months! Woohoo!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> <3 Months! Woohoo!



Does Sundown open for the season with night skiing?


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been having a nice Email exchange with Chris Sullivan lately. It seems he's very excited about the mogul approach this season. As I mentioned before, Sundown has purchased a *new groomer* and Chris feels that "it will make a lot of things easier including seeding bumps on steep terrain." Chris also indicated they are going to try a seeding approach similar to *this*, presumably when they seed Gunbarrel.

Also when I asked him about "dusting bumps", Chris indicates he plans "to change the nozzles on the HKD’s to lower flow nozzles after, the bumps are skied in. All (113) the HKD’s we have are set up to run at 18gpm during standard operation with the option to 32, 45, or 60gpm when weather and pressure allows. For dusting up, we will set standard operation at 12gpm in order to get a lighter snow." Finally, I asked him about whether there are any water supply concerns like they had last year and he said, "Right now, water supply looks the best I've ever seen it."



Seems to me we are poised for a truly radical bump season this year! Now all we need is early and prolonged cold weather. With the potential for frost easing into NW CT tomorrow night, perhaps we'll get it this year. Rad!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2008)

Getting pretty excited for the upcoming season!


----------



## powhunter (Sep 29, 2008)

Getting pretty close now...I pulled the tigger and have wed night off now....also bringing the new langes to newman at ski market to get fitted (thanks for the reccomendation severine)


steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Getting pretty close now...I pulled the tigger and have wed night off now....



Sweet! So Tuesday night it is!


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Getting pretty close now...I pulled the tigger and have wed night off now....also bringing the new langes to newman at ski market to get fitted (thanks for the reccomendation severine)
> 
> 
> steve


I think you'll be very happy with him!  Tim and Randi are also big fans.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 1, 2008)

That groomer is serious. 1100ft/lbs of torque...damn!


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

We're about 8 weeks out. Woo hoo!


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm getting so pumped. Might try to get to the mountain on Monday to get my pass! Remember, pass prices go up on November 1. Season pass holder roll call:

Greg
bvibert
severine


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Season pass holder roll call:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> severine



We haven't got them yet, but plan on it in the next couple of weeks


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> We haven't got them yet, but plan on it in the next couple of weeks



Me too.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

i was very close to pulling the trigger on the sundown once-a-week pass.   worked out a little comparison chart on pass vs. discount card.  based on getting there for 10 nights and a few 1/2 day weekends the pass works out cheaper.. BUT.. if i go a few more weekends with the kids i get close to the cost of the full season pass... i actually don't want to go full season pass as i think i'll be less motivated to head north .  i've officially crossed the threshold of over-analysing this


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was very close to pulling the trigger on the sundown once-a-week pass.   worked out a little comparison chart on pass vs. discount card.  based on getting there for 10 nights and a few 1/2 day weekends the pass works out cheaper.. BUT.. if i go a few more weekends with the kids i get close to the cost of the full season pass... i actually don't want to go full season pass as i think i'll be less motivated to head north .  i've officially crossed the threshold of over-analysing this



I have a full spreadsheet that I input the number of nights, weekdays, and weekend days that I expect to go and it automatically calculates the best pass option. :dunce:  Over analyzed?  Maybe, but it determined that the season pass will work best for me and my wife.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Can you post this sheet? I haven't over analyzed it enough yet. I also plan on joining the Meriden ski club for the awareness days http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCAwdays08-09.pdf Do you think you can factor that into the sheet too?


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have a full spreadsheet that I input the number of nights, weekdays, and weekend days that I expect to go and it automatically calculates the best pass option. :dunce:  Over analyzed?  Maybe, but it determined that the season pass will work best for me and my wife.



B, don't you get a free season pass as an employee?  Just wondering.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> the season pass will work best for me and my wife.



i'm jealous, my wife's a non-skier. She's supportive of my habit, for the most part, but just doesn't "get it" (same for MTB).  We have a pretty good system. what i spend on skiing she spends on stuff she likes but it is the time away from home that makes skiing harder to deal with.  I brought up the topic tonight and it went well. she didn't blink at the 10 nights, just mentioned that her PTO meetings were once a month on Wednesday too so i'd have to work on scheduling.  She even mentioned going on a Friday night or two with the kids, she hangs in the lodge while we ski.   I'll take kids on a few weekends, the 4-hour pass is great for that.  i'll make up my mind by 10/31, having a pass of some kind


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was very close to pulling the trigger on the sundown once-a-week pass.   worked out a little comparison chart on pass vs. discount card.  based on getting there for 10 nights and a few 1/2 day weekends the pass works out cheaper.. BUT.. if i go a few more weekends with the kids i get close to the cost of the full season pass... i actually don't want to go full season pass as i think i'll be less motivated to head north .  i've officially crossed the threshold of over-analysing this



I know you're not the bump fanatic I am, but if the bumps are really good at Sundown this season, I'll be spending more time there, especially given gas prices so I don't think some potential lack of motivation to head north should be a consideration. I expect an awesome Sundown season. With a full pass, you could even buzz up after dinner last minute and pull in at 8 pm for a few hours of skiing and not feel cheated. You gotta do what's right for you though obviously. How old are your kids? I'l be there a lot with my 5 turning 6 year old too. Either way it looks like I'll be skiing with you quite a bit this season which is cool.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll probably do it up next week or the week after. No sense in buying it early (other than the 'I just got my pass!' factor like I had with my Kmart pass last week, but that was bought before their first price hike.)


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know you're not the bump fanatic I am


 who is??  :-D




Greg said:


> With a full pass, you could even buzz up after dinner last minute and pull in at 8 pm for a few hours of skiing and not feel cheated.


yes, very true. but back to your bump comment,  i enjoy skiing them but don't have the skills/passion to stay in them all day.  lapping gunny or the rest of the hill by yourself gets old quick. don't mean that as a knock on sundown, more so on my limited attention span.



Greg said:


> How old are your kids? I'll be there a lot with my 5 turning 6 year old too.


10YO D and 15 YO S.  i'll be there mostly with my daughter. I'm signing my son up for a friday night gig through our town.  unfortunately they go to Mohawk.  which is another factor weighing on my decision.. i could potentially sign up for chaperon duty on the town trips and ski Mohawk with my son.  Less $$ but also less fun.  No way to swing mohawk weekly and also hit Sundown, just too much time involved with that. 

In the back of my head i was thinking about getting involved with the town trip and then after a year see what i could do to push them over to SkiSundown.. not sure what kind of "deal" they work out with the mountains. i see lots of buses @ sundown when i'm there so i know it is a possibility.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 9, 2008)

i'm ready to f'ing ski.  

sundown stoke...



mister moose said:


> I skied at Satan's Ridge for a number of years, I think the first was '63.  According to a friend of mine who was involved in the early years, Satan's ridge opened in 1962 with a rope tow and the original Mueller center post chairlift.  The mid station was there because the intermediate terrain was mostly either side, lower gunbarrel to the right and whatever the T-bar slope was called to the left.  The only intermediate trail from the top was miracle mile, what is now called Canyon Run, and the old Chicken Point was much more intimidating to low intermediates.  Because of that and the less snowmaking at the top, quite a few skiers got off at the midstation.  The lines in those days weren't bad so you didn't mind the short vertical.  The other early trails I remember are Papoose, the flat green from the top, Temptor, just to the left of the liftline, and The Horn, departing Chicken Point for Gunbarrel just below the steepest iciest portion.  Temptor was always a natural snow trail and was rarely open. Gunbarrel was the only trail to keep its original name.
> 
> Within a year or so the Hall T-Bar was added.  The Wikopedia entry I looked at seems wrong, I don't believe there was ever 2 T-bars at Satan's Ridge or Sundown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> yes, very true. but back to your bump comment,  i enjoy skiing them but don't have the skills/passion to stay in them all day.  lapping gunny or the rest of the hill by yourself gets old quick. don't mean that as a knock on sundown, more so on my limited attention span.



Skill? You most definitely have that. Passion I can't help you with.

I'm still learning so I'm still content to lap the bumps. Rarely do I have to do that solo for an entire night session at Sundown, but I will if that's how it shakes out. I've got plenty of technique to work on after all. The bottom line is that there seems to be a growing Sundown contingent here. More often than not, you can use these forums to hook up with someone to ski with there. The camaraderie for me is huge.

Take a night last December for example. Brian and I met up and skied in pretty miserable freezing rain. I would have been friggin' out of there in an hour doing that solo, but we had a fun time skiing and BSing on the lift. It's also cool to hang with AZers like the Evils or Grassi or whoever is new to learning to fall in love with skiing bumps. And then there are those winners like 2/22 last season when a foot of powder was falling on newly seeded bumps. That night ranks up well within my top 10 days for the season.

Anyway, it's sorta starting to become like Cheers, a place where everybody know your name. Or maybe like a weekly bowling league. No matter how you look at it, it's still better than watching TV at home....


----------



## 2knees (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No matter how you look at it, it's still better than watching TV at home....



At the end of the day, this is what makes it all so appealing.  Its not just better then watching TV.  They have a bump run to play on everytime we go.  Sundown simply has the most reliable bumps in the lower half of new england.  bar NONE.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyway, it's sorta starting to become like Cheers, a place where everybody know your name. Or maybe like a weekly bowling league. No matter how you look at it, it's still better than watching TV at home....


That's pretty much how I look at it. 

For those who are hemming and hawing, when Brian calculated it out, he guessed about 15 weeks for a season.  Then you have to look at how often you want to go.  Last season, I spent about 15 of my days at Sundown (some of them nights after work, but that's a whole other issue...).  There would have been more if I hadn't injured my knee in mid-February and missed out on 6 weeks of skiing.  Planning on only one weekday a week, the $199 pass is a good deal.  But with wanting to get the kids skiing this year, plus it being more likely that we'll be able to get childcare on the weekends so we can ski together (but not likely to be early morning childcare so we can't travel far), AND with gas costs/lack of funds this season, it just made sense to go for the full pass.  In a way, it could turn out to be motivation for me with my unique position compared to you guys; if I can get someone to trade childcare with me, I can head up there for a few hours during the day, too.  If I only had the once a week pass, I wouldn't have that flexibility.

Yes, it's a small hill.  But it's nearby and it really is like going to the neighborhood bar... it seems like there's always someone there who you know.  I like that.   And right now, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm ready to f'ing ski.



+1  

all this talk about skiing really has me pumped up.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> B, don't you get a free season pass as an employee?  Just wondering.



I'm not working there this year, so no I don't.  If I was working there, then yes I'd get a pass of some sort, depending on hours worked.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Can you post this sheet? I haven't over analyzed it enough yet.



Sure, just don't let me know if you find any flaws in my calculations that would have made go with something other than a full pass.... 

http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/Sundown costs.xls



o3jeff said:


> I also plan on joining the Meriden ski club for the awareness days http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCAwdays08-09.pdf Do you think you can factor that into the sheet too?



No, I don't see how it's relevant.  My sheet only takes into account Sundown...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sure, just don't let me know if you find any flaws in my calculations that would have made go with something other than a full pass....
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/Sundown costs.xls



Thanks, this will give me something to do in the office today!


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sure, just don't let me know if you find any flaws in my calculations that would have made go with something other than a full pass....
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/skiing/Sundown costs.xls.



Why do you get two nights a week and Carrie only gets one? :smash:

:razz:


----------



## severine (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why do you get two nights a week and Carrie only gets one? :smash:
> 
> :razz:


Because he's a jerk!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Because he's a jerk!



You should take the pow days from him in trade.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why do you get two nights a week and Carrie only gets one? :smash:
> 
> :razz:



:roll:

You'll notice that the actual numbers entered into the sheet don't reflect those original estimates.  I was a little delusional at the time...


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :roll:
> 
> You'll notice that the actual numbers entered into the sheet don't reflect those original estimates.  I was a little delusional at the time...



Oh yeah? Well explain your 24 projected ski days to her 17. Hmmmmm?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah? Well explain your 24 projected ski days to her 17. Hmmmmm?



I can't help it if I'm selfish.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 10, 2008)

yea im all amped up...skiometer redlining!  Ordered my pass today!!  whos gonna be doing wed nights??  Early season roll call!!!

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
Bob Marley


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea im all amped up...skiometer redlining!  Ordered my pass today!!  whos gonna be doing wed nights??  Early season roll call!!!
> 
> Powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> Bob Marley



I plan to hit as many Wednesday nights as possible. Might try to squeeze in a fair amount of Sunday nights too, reserving the option to shift around to take advantage of the inevitable and numerous powder days we will have this season.

*Predictions:* The mountain will open on November 28 (Friday after T-day) and Temptor gets seeded on the night of December 16.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 12, 2008)

SkiSUndown season pass benefits:


> Preferred Rates on Ski Sundown Lesson Programs
> FREE Equipment Tune-Up from Ski Market in Avon
> One Free Lift Ticket for a Friend
> One 20% Discount Coupon on Non-Sale Items in our Ski Shop
> $15 off weekend and holiday and 50% off mid-week full day/full price lift tickets to Okemo Mountain


anyone know if the Okemo discount also applies to Sunapee as they are owned by same company?


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2008)

So long as I don't have a Wed night class, I am going to try to work something out to be there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> SkiSUndown season pass benefits:
> 
> anyone know if the Okemo discount also applies to Sunapee as they are owned by same company?



I don't think so. I would imagine it would be specifically stated that it's valid at Sunapee too if it was. That's just a guess though.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't think so. I would imagine it would be specifically stated that it's valid at Sunapee too if it was. That's just a guess though.



That would be my guess as well, but there's only one way to find out for sure...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

email sent to customerservice.  toying with the idea of a family weekend or two in the sunapee area and the discount working there would probably push me over the edge to get the SkiSundown full pass.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> email sent to customerservice.



got my answer. 



> Our reciprocal season pass program is with Okemo only.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

Not surprised. So, Gary - was that a deal breaker for you, or are you still hemming and hawing.. ?:lol: :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not surprised. So, Gary - was that a deal breaker for you, or are you still hemming and hawing.. ?:lol: :razz:



i was not surprised either.

it would have been a deal maker but it isn't a deal breaker.  I'll take right up until 10/31 to make the decision.  There are several things in the air right now which all play a small part in determing where, when and how much i'll ski this winter.


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was not surprised either.
> 
> it would have been a deal maker but it isn't a deal breaker.  I'll take right up until 10/31 to make the decision.  There are several things in the air right now which all play a small part in determing where, when and how much i'll ski this winter.



Understood. And you still have time. Regardless I hope to get in some quality ski time with you at Sundown.

BTW, I'm getting pumped. Hopefully only 7 weeks away!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> . Regardless I hope to get in some quality ski time with you at Sundown.



count on it.   once-a-week pass, full-seson pass or pay as you go, i'll be skiing Sundown a lot this winter.

looking forward to bump comps in January + March.

looking foward to many Wednesday night AZ gatherings.

looking forward to skiing there with my kids.

looking foward to it all :beer::smile::grin:


dang, forgot about the bump comps.  that is 2 more weekend days i'll be at Sundown.. that full season pass is closer and closer.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 19, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'll probably do it up next week or the week after. No sense in buying it early (other than the 'I just got my pass!' factor like I had with my Kmart pass last week, but that was bought before their first price hike.)



Bought the pass tonight.

Bring on the Wednesdays! And Mondays, and Tuesdays, and ...


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Bought the pass tonight.
> 
> Bring on the Wednesdays! And Mondays, and Tuesdays, and ...



might pick mine up on wed if the pass office is open just for some stoke!!!  Still plan on hitting kmart once or twice a month with the CSC killington card...we should pklan on getting some turns in on sundays

steve


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> might pick mine up on wed if the pass office is open just for some stoke!!!  Still plan on hitting kmart once or twice a month with the CSC killington card...we should pklan on getting some turns in on sundays
> 
> steve



The Sundown welcome center (where you get your pass) is open weekdays from 9am-3pm through the end of this week.  Starting Saturday (10/25) they're open weekdays from 9am-5pm and Saturdays from 10am-1pm.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks 

steve


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2008)

This Wednesday, I would guess we'll be about 6 weeks away from the start of the Wednesday night gatherings. Probably no bumps to start with, but hell, I'd take a few runs down a flat Temptor right about now...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not going until the woods are ski-able...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/39367-sundown-mogul-plan.html

Anyone up for an inaugural Friday after Thanksgiving bump session to work off all the turkey? Not sure I can pull off a day session, but possibly that night. Praying for November cold...


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39367-sundown-mogul-plan.html
> 
> Anyone up for an inaugural Friday after Thanksgiving bump session to work off all the turkey? Not sure I can pull off a day session, but possibly that night. Praying for November cold...



BTW - that's 5 weeks away. Could you imagine...?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/39367-sundown-mogul-plan.html
> 
> Anyone up for an inaugural Friday after Thanksgiving bump session to work off all the turkey? Not sure I can pull off a day session, but possibly that night. Praying for November cold...



If they open then I'm there!   

:beer:


----------



## powhunter (Oct 24, 2008)

youll have to make it another day..thats black friday...Ill be at the christmas tree shop and the mall...but if I can convince the woman to quit early I may make the night session :razz:

steve


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone up for an inaugural Friday after Thanksgiving bump session to work off all the turkey? Not sure I can pull off a day session, but possibly that night. Praying for November cold...



perhaps.. I'm definitely skiing that Friday it is just a question of where.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> youll have to make it another day..thats black friday...Ill be at the christmas tree shop and the mall...but if I can convince the woman to quit early I may make the night session :razz:
> 
> steve



My wife'll be shopping that day too, but I won't be with her. No effin way. I'd rather hang home with the kids and have her go with her mom and sister. I should be good for the night.


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> youll have to make it another day..thats black friday...Ill be at the christmas tree shop and the mall...but if I can convince the woman to quit early I may make the night session :razz:
> 
> steve


If she's still shopping at night, then she's a trooper!    I won't step foot in stores on Black Friday.  NOT worth it... haven't these people ever heard of internet shopping? 

I WILL find a babysitter and I WILL be there.  I promise that!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm potentially up for this...... Mr.??


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm interested. Would need bumps though!


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'm interested. Would need bumps though!



Start praying for some freak deep freeze the last two weeks of November.


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Start praying for some freak deep freeze the last two weeks of November.


 
Like I wasn't praying already!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> My wife'll be shopping that day too, but I won't be with her. No effin way. I'd rather hang home with the kids and have her go with her mom and sister. I should be good for the night.



I want to try and make it there during the day if they open.  I could be persuaded to head back at night too...


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I want to try and make it there during the day if they open.  I could be persuaded to head back at night too...


Thanks for sharing your plans with me first.  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks for sharing your plans with me first.  :roll:



I don't have plans, just wants.   I figured we'd all go during the day. 8)


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 24, 2008)

If Sundown is open I am game for this


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

powhunter said:


> youll have to make it another day..thats black friday...Ill be at the christmas tree shop and the mall...but if I can convince the woman to quit early I may make the night session :razz:
> 
> steve




Ya know steve, you were my hero right up until this post.

now you're just another friend.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If Sundown is open I am game for this



You mean if they're not open, you're out?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I want to try and make it there during the day if they open.  I could be persuaded to head back at night too...



what happened to the all day ski marathon.... ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> what happened to the all day ski marathon.... ;-)



Wasn't that you who said you were going to do that?  I think I just said I liked it, but I don't remember saying that I was going to participate.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> Ya know steve, you were my hero right up until this post.
> 
> now you're just another friend.




J/K bro actually id rather jump in front of an 18 wheeler than go shopping....the womans being rather nice....she gave me a 3 day pass nov 15-17 im hoping to do a trifecta  snow....kmart...and sugarbush

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Wasn't that you who said you were going to do that?  I think I just said I liked it, but I don't remember saying that I was going to participate.



you're in.  i am picking you and greg up on my way up to sundown..


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you're in.  i am picking you and greg up on my way up to sundown..


Ummmm.... hello?  Did I agree to this????


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Ummmm.... hello?  Did I agree to this????



My wife forwarded me a joke the other day.  The punch-line was, "apparently when my wife says do whatever the F you want you want it means the opposite." 

Who am I kidding?  I won't be able to ski bumps for more than 4 hrs that early in the season.  I am just assuming the bumps will be there.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> you're in.  i am picking you and greg up on my way up to sundown..



Sorry dude, my wife said no.  Otherwise I'd be there...


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

I just don't see why I keep getting left out of the fun!   You guys suck, you know that?! 

My plan is to find some sorry soul who actually wants to take the kids that day and ski as much as I can.  Provided Sundown is open, of course.  Originally, I wanted to go ski up north that day anyway.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

Friday is the last day for discounted passes. Time to shit or get off the pot.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Friday is the last day for discounted passes. Time to shit or get off the pot.



I clogged the toilet this morning.  

friday you say.  I cant make up my mind on this.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> I clogged the toilet this morning.
> 
> friday you say.  I cant make up my mind on this.



Simple math man. But having a pass might be the leverage needed to get out more in order to validate the purchase... :idea:

There's also the once a week midweek pass for $200, remember...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> I cant make up my mind on this.



i'm with you on this. every time i think i've decided i think of a new angle.  right now i'm leaning towards the once-a-week pass.  couple of days ago i was one click away from buying the full season pass.  i'll buy something by Friday.

i change my mind like a girl changes cloths!


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm with you on this. every time i think i've decided i think of a new angle.  right now i'm leaning towards the once-a-week pass.  couple of days ago i was one click away from buying the full season pass.  i'll buy something by Friday.
> 
> i change my mind like a girl changes cloths!



Remember, the once-a-week pass is only M-F. Still a great deal if you're going to predominantly use it for the midweek night gathering, but it's no good on the weekends, or more than once a week.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Remember, the once-a-week pass is only M-F. Still a great deal if you're going to predominantly use it for the midweek night gathering, but it's no good on the weekends, or more than once a week.



ultimately i think the weekly AZ gatherings will constitute most of my Ski Sundown time this winter.  I'll definitely get there on a few weekends with my daughter but i don't think it will be enough to bridge the gap to the full pass.    I also highly doubt i'd get there twice in one week with the hour each way drive.  

If i do find myself there for extra sessions (freak powder days, last minute change of plans, etc) i'll be so happy i won't mind paying for it


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> ultimately i think the weekly AZ gatherings will constitute most of my Ski Sundown time this winter.  I'll definitely get there on a few weekends with my daughter but i don't think it will be enough to bridge the gap to the full pass.    I also highly doubt i'd get there twice in one week with the hour each way drive.
> 
> If i do find myself there for extra sessions (freak powder days, last minute change of plans, etc) i'll be so happy i won't mind paying for it



Sounds like you got it figured out...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds like you got it figured out...



i've over-analyzed this to death...   

forgot to mention the 2 days I'll be at Sundown for the bump competitions (spectator or participant TBD)


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> forgot to mention the 2 days I'll be at Sundown for the bump competitions (spectator or participant TBD)



Umm, no waffling on that, you must enter.  You definitely have the skills for it.  hell, brian entered last year, that tells you about the quality of the competition.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Umm, no waffling on that, you must enter.  You definitely have the skills for it.  hell, brian entered last year, that tells you about the quality of the competition.  :lol:



Sucker punch out of nowhere.... Nice! :beer:

Gary - you're competing. There. I made the decision for you. You obviously have trouble making them for yourself... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gary - you're competing. There. I made the decision for you. You obviously have trouble making them for yourself... :roll:
> 
> :razz:




Don't force him guys......... we wouldn't want to see another AZer puss out at the last minute again this year. Once was enough.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't force him guys......... we wouldn't want to see another AZer puss out at the last minute again this year. Once was enough.



Grassi getting hit with shrapnel. Nice!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Umm, no waffling on that, you must enter.





Greg said:


> Gary - you're competing. There. I made the decision for you.



i'm in for the March comp but cold + frozen bumps in January are TBD.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm in for the March comp but cold + frozen bumps in January are TBD.



If it is indeed cold, have no fear. Chris and company will topcoat those bumps to ensure they are skiable.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Umm, no waffling on that, you must enter.  You definitely have the skills for it.  hell, brian entered last year, that tells you about the quality of the competition.  :lol:





Greg said:


> Sucker punch out of nowhere.... Nice! :beer:
> 
> Gary - you're competing. There. I made the decision for you. You obviously have trouble making them for yourself... :roll:
> 
> :razz:



Nice, thanks for that... :roll:

Gary, you're definitely competing!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nice, thanks for that... :roll:



oh brother.  :roll:  i owe you more then that for all your  "Pat bailed at sugarbush cause he's afraid of us/cant keep up with us/was too drunk etc" comments.  :flame:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i've over-analyzed this to death...
> 
> forgot to mention the 2 days I'll be at Sundown for the bump competitions (spectator or participant TBD)



Here's where i'm at.. back to getting full pass. i'll find a way to get an extra day in to cover the $17 difference    :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh brother.  :roll:  i owe you more then that for all your  "Pat bailed at sugarbush cause he's afraid of us/cant keep up with us/was too drunk etc" comments.  :flame:



I was rolling my eyes because it was such a lame burn..


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was rolling my eyes because it was such a lame burn..



Yeah right.  You're eyes are welling up right now probably.  You feel disgraced and humiliated.  Admit it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Here's where i'm at.. back to getting full pass. i'll find a way to get an extra day in to cover the $17 difference    :dunce:



There are going to be several epic powder days this year. Don't worry. We're due.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Yeah right.  You're eyes are welling up right now probably.  You feel disgraced and humiliated.  Admit it.



The only disgrace and humiliation I'm thinking about is how disgraced and humiliated you're going to be when I kick your ass at both bump comps this year...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> There are going to be several epic powder days this year. Don't worry. We're due.



Hell yeah!  Too bad the woods are off limits, there's going to be plenty of snow to ski them this year...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

We havent had a real big storm in 2 years at least.  I definitely think we're due for a good 18" dump this year.


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> We havent had a real big storm in 2 years at least.  I definitely think we're due for a good 18" dump this year.



More like almost 8 years. The last 18+ incher I remember was February of 2001.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> More like almost 8 years. The last 18+ incher I remember was February of 2001.



Maybe it was just locally, but a few years ago we had over 20" at my house in wethersfield.  I'm gonna find the pics i took to prove it.  then i'll backhand you for contradicting me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 28, 2008)

Stop bickering children.  It matters not when the last big storm was, only that the next one will be coming soon....


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

My radical civic buried






My top line lawn furniture






My neighbors mad steezy playset






The kids kick ass picnic table







Marc gettin his swerve on







GSS last date from match.com






Grassi before last years Marvel Comics Halloween Party


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 28, 2008)

I was considering the AZ bump trip to Colorado, but after those last three pics, not so much!  :-o


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Pat...you do realize what that last pic is of,right......? 

That's a little...ghey.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Pat...you do realize what that last pic is of,right......?
> 
> That's a little...ghey.



some dude painted like spiderman with his teabags hanging down.


ghey, gay, homophobic whatever.  i laughed my ass off.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Grassi before last years Marvel Comics Halloween Party



:lol: very funny.  i can't believe you saved that picture of my yam bag.  you are such a 'mo.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol: very funny.  i can't believe you saved that picture of my yam bag.  you are such a 'mo.


Who shaved you?  2knees?


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

*Reminder*

Last day for the reduced rate:

http://www.skisundown.com/passes/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 31, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Here's where i'm at.. back to getting full pass. i'll find a way to get an extra day in to cover the $17 difference    :dunce:



i'm in, pulled the trigger on the full season pass.  but i'll need a 2nd extra day. my calcs were wrong. stupid 10% "admission" tax rate instead of plain old 6% sales tax. :angry:


----------



## Rossi Smash (Oct 31, 2008)

Do they have a timeline for when the snow guns will start @ Sundown.
Now that the leaves are off the trees I can see the slopes when the lights are on and hopefully with a "fog" from the snowmaking....It's been cold enough (27 this morning), but when do they get the green light to start building up a base?


btw...I go with "the Card"


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> Do they have a timeline for when the snow guns will start @ Sundown.
> Now that the leaves are off the trees I can see the slopes when the lights are on and hopefully with a "fog" from the snowmaking....It's been cold enough (27 this morning), but when do they get the green light to start building up a base?



The earliest they'll open is the day after Thanksgiving, as far as I know.  I saw somewhere they had a day scheduled to test the system, but aside from that I wouldn't expect to see the guns fired up for a few more weeks.


----------



## severine (Oct 31, 2008)

They don't even train staff until nearly mid-November, so I wouldn't expect anything before then.


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

They'll be ready to pull the trigger after they test the system on 11/15. As always, it's weather dependent.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

Wandered around the lower elevations of the mighty Sundown with my daughter today. We hopped up on the stationary practice chair over by lift 3 and my daughter seemed to start getting psyched for ski season. We picked up her pass too. The mountain looks great - all mowed and the guns are all out. I'm not sure, but it seems like Gunbarrel had more than usual HKDs on looker's left. I didn't count them, but they were close and there were *a lot*. 8)


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

Granted, this is (not so)Accuweather, but this 15 day forecast has got me pumped for November CT turns:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...tner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0

Snowmaking temps every night after Sunday? Please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please...


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Granted, this is (not so)Accuweather, but this 15 day forecast has got me pumped for November CT turns:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/ct/ne...tner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&metric=0
> 
> Snowmaking temps every night after Sunday? Please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please...



I don't think it will happen BUT if it does then i'll buy you ur ticket


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I don't think it will happen BUT if it does then i'll buy you ur ticket



All set there, but if that forecast holds, I would think 11/28 is a real possibility. Big IF, I know.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> All set there, but if that forecast holds, I would think 11/28 is a real possibility. Big IF, I know.



BTW, the mighty Sundown opened on 12/3 in 2005 with side-to-side coverage on Canyon, Temptor, Nor'easter, Stinger and Ex. I do not think opening 4 or 5 days earlier than that, especially given the forecast, is totally out of the realm of possibility. I know long range forecasts like that are not worth putting a lot of credence into (unless they are good ones like this  ), but I'm still hopeful. The day after Thanksgiving is always the goal, but most years the weather doesn't cooperate. With T-day being late this year and with this late November cold shot, we have a pretty decent chance this year.


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would love to see it happen.  I think at that point all areas should seize every opportunity to start building up their base.  Cost be damned!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Getting pumped!!!  The Beast of Ct may be open in a few weeks!!   Like my new avi???   seconds before disaster!!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Getting pumped!!!  The Beast of Ct may be open in a few weeks!!   Like my new avi???   seconds before disaster!!!
> 
> 
> steve



Rad!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm hopeful!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2008)

hope is all i have


----------



## skiing is life (Nov 12, 2008)

hope is the last to die;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, they're going to be closed midweek again. Hopefully the Wednesday nights can get started for good on the 17th...


----------



## severine (Dec 6, 2008)

That sucks. I was hoping to get some turns in during the week next week.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 6, 2008)

This is really killing my chances for 25 days by Jan. 1.

Still should be able to get 20 I think...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2008)

that's life.  something popped up on wed. for me anyway.  soooooon.


----------

